# SSD Defekt? Wie erkennen



## hell046 (27. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ich muss mich mal an euch wenden weil ich ein Problem mit meinem PC habe. Ich vermute bis jetzt, dass es die SSD ist, leider (gerade mal 2 Jahre alt geworden). 

Zu meinem System: 
Intel Xeon 5660 
Asus Rampage Extreme II X58 
12GB Corsair Dominator 1600mhz Ram
SanDisk Ultra II 240gb SSD mit Windoof 7
1TB Seagate HDD
Asus GTX 980 Strix 

Denke das ist so das wichtigste. Was vielen direkt auffallen wird, die SSD läuft leider nur an Sata 2 da ich kein Sata 3 habe. Ist trotzdem um längen schneller als die HDD. 

Letztens wollte ich ein Spiel herunterladen bei Origin. Währenddessen kann man ab einer bestimmten %-Zahl schon spielen. Dies habe ich auch in vorfreude auf das Spiel gemacht. Plötzlich ist dann der ganze PC ohne Bluescreen abgeschmiert. Seit dem zickt der PC rum. Teilweise freezed er im Windows Boot Bildschirm und lädt sporadisch Programme nicht mehr. Origin konnte ich zwar starten, aber er blieb dann immer vor dem Anmeldebildschirm hängen. Neuinstallieren brachte auch nichts. Mehrere Versuche mit der Windows Reparatur und anderen Programmen halfen auch nicht. Meistens, wenn ich eine Festplattenanalyse/reparatur laufen lasse läuft er wieder einige Minuten normal und fängt dann wieder an Probleme zu machen. Ich wollte den AS-Benchmark für die SSD öffnen, was aber nie funktioniert. Freezed beim laden des Programms. 

Ebenso konnte ich komische Performance Probleme in Spielen feststellen. Die GPU wird teilweise nicht voll ausgelastet und es kommt zu sporadischen rucklern, ähnlich Rucklern die man bekommt wenn er was nachladen muss. 

Einmal nach der Win-Reparatur hatte er mir nach dem Start gezeigt, der AHCI Controller konnte eine Hardware ID nicht erkennen. Was in meinen Augen für den SSD Defekt spricht. 

Jetzt die eigentliche Frage, was meint ihr ist kaputt? Windows an sich, die SSD, der SATA Controller oder ein RAM? 


Einen Ramtest mit memtest86 hab ich bereits durchlaufen lassen, bisher nur ein durchgang der in Ordnung war.

Danke euch schon mal für die Hilfe!


----------



## Schwarzseher (27. Dezember 2017)

Crystaldiskinfo: CrystalDiskInfo - Download - ComputerBase
Memtest sollte man mehrere Durchgänge laufen lassen.Kann sein das auch erst nach dem 7 o. 8 Durchgang ein Fehler auftritt.
Wie testet man Arbeitsspeicher mit Memtest86+?
Den Kabel auch mal wechseln der SSD wenn möglich.Oder Wechsel mal den Sata Anschluss.


----------



## hell046 (27. Dezember 2017)

Crystaldiskinfo sagt alles sei ok.


----------



## Gast20180803 (27. Dezember 2017)

ich tippe mal auf das Asus Rampage Extreme II X58 und da auf den Controller, von wann ist das Bord 2010 glaube ich und da kann sowas schon mal vorkommen, nichts hält ewig.


----------



## hell046 (27. Dezember 2017)

Diese Vermutung habe ich leider auch. Das wäre dann sehr schade. Wobei ich sagen muss, wenn ich Dinge von meiner HDD lade funktionierts besser. Also ist etwas komisch das Fehlerbild. Ansonsten läuft der PC bis jetzt immer top. 

Werde noch versuchen das Kabel zu tauschen und den Sata Port. Und dann evtl. Windows neu installieren.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Dezember 2017)

Diese Fehler auch treten auf, wenn der SATA-Port eine Macke hat. Ist bei meinem Z77 Board seit ich es gekauft habe beim SATA3_0 der Fall. 
Mit einem anderen Port hatte sich das Problem gelöst.


----------



## hell046 (27. Dezember 2017)

Ich werde mal anderen Sata Port testen + Kabel tauschen, wobei es unwahrscheinlich klingt. Kommen Sata-Kabel Probleme öfter vor?


----------



## RtZk (27. Dezember 2017)

Nö, aber SSD Probleme sind um einiges seltener.


----------



## hell046 (27. Dezember 2017)

Kollege tippt ja auf die SSD, er hatte ähnliche Probleme. Wäre für mich auch fast am einfachsten. Mainboard futsch wäre da schon ungünstiger, da lohnt nur noch ein Komplettupgrade.


----------



## hell046 (28. Dezember 2017)

Also, ich hab heute mal das Sata Kabel gewechselt und den Port. Davor ist er beim Windows Boot hängen geblieben, danach sofort und schnell gebootet. Das muss aber nichts heißen, das war davor auch Glücksspiel. Auf jeden Fall kam dann natürlich die Meldung der Treiberinstallation der SSD für den Port und ein erneuter Neustart. Bis jetzt alles gut. AS-SSD Benchmark lädt wieder problemlos. 

Hänge euch auch mal ein Screen von Crystaldiskinfo an, verstehe die Werte  nicht wirklich, vielleicht kann damit jemand was anfangen.


----------



## RtZk (28. Dezember 2017)

Gesamtzustand Gut 100%, was verstehst du daran nicht? Die Festplatte funktioniert und sie selbst macht keine Probleme.

Und was immer irgendwelche Kollegen erzählen.. , die reden viel, wenn der Tag lang ist und haben so gut wie immer keine Ahnung davon.


----------



## hell046 (28. Dezember 2017)

Na man muss ja nicht gleich so frech werden... Ich hab dir nichts getan. 

Habe jetzt weiter getestet, System scheint wieder normal zu funktionieren, bis auf komische Performance Probleme bei Star Wars Battlefront 2. Ohne übertaktete CPU lief es problemlos. Jetzt mit der Übertaktung wieder eingeschaltet kommen komische Symptome: Teilweise will er die GPU nicht mehr voll auslasten, bzw sie bleibt bei 700mhz anstatt 1300. Teilweise ruckelt es obwohl die FPS hoch sind und passen. Manchmal stürzt nur das Spiel ab, alles andere läuft. Bei anderen Spielen gibt es keine Probleme.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Dezember 2017)

hell046 schrieb:


> Ohne übertaktete CPU lief es problemlos. Jetzt mit der Übertaktung wieder eingeschaltet kommen komische Symptome



Dann ist die Übertaktung ganz offenichtlich nicht stabil.


----------



## RtZk (28. Dezember 2017)

hell046 schrieb:


> Na man muss ja nicht gleich so frech werden... Ich hab dir nichts getan.
> 
> Habe jetzt weiter getestet, System scheint wieder normal zu funktionieren, bis auf komische Performance Probleme bei Star Wars Battlefront 2. Ohne übertaktete CPU lief es problemlos. Jetzt mit der Übertaktung wieder eingeschaltet kommen komische Symptome: Teilweise will er die GPU nicht mehr voll auslasten, bzw sie bleibt bei 700mhz anstatt 1300. Teilweise ruckelt es obwohl die FPS hoch sind und passen. Manchmal stürzt nur das Spiel ab, alles andere läuft. Bei anderen Spielen gibt es keine Probleme.



"Frech", na wenn du das sagst. Solange ich nicht alles glaube was mir erzählt wird. 

Das Problem ist total simpel. Du sagst mit Übertaktung hast du Probleme, ohne keine, was ist dann die Schlussfolgerung? Die Übertaktung ist instabil. Da kann man sich dann schon fragen, was Übertaktung mit einer SSD zu tun haben soll.  
Eine CPU testet man auf Stabilität mit Prime95 z.B und wenn sie hier stabil ist, ist sie auch in jedem Spiel stabil.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Dezember 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Eine CPU testet man auf Stabilität mit Prime95 z.B und wenn sie hier stabil ist, ist sie auch in jedem Spiel stabil.



Nö.

Prime95 testet nur maximale Last, keine Lastwechsel wie sie in Spielen vorkommen. Es kann passieren, dass eine CPU bei 5 GHz und 1,4v 10 Stunden durch prime kommt ohne einen fehler zu machen aber in einem Spiel wo sie ständig zwischen 3 und 5 GHz bei verschiedensten Spannungen hin und hertaktet Probleme bekommt.

Das ist zugegeben sehr sehr selten (du hast in 99+% der Fälle Recht), kommt aber vor, insbesondere wenn man per Offset/adaptive übertaktet und träge Spannungswandler ggf. nicht immer mit einer sehr schnell hochtaktenden CPU schritthalten können.


----------



## hell046 (29. Dezember 2017)

Die Übertaktung war bis jetzt stabil. Wurde mit verschiedenen Programmen getestet, unter anderem natürlich Prime85 und lief auch schon seit Wochen im normalen Betrieb ohne Auffälligkeiten. Alle Spiele und Programme stellen keine Probleme dar. Erst seit dem SWBF2 gibt es Probleme. Aber eben auch keine Übertaktungstypischen Probleme für meinen Geschmack, sondern nur das Spiel crasht einfach. Wenns am OC liegt, müsste doch der ganze PC abschmieren? 

Nochmal zur Erklärung: Mit OC gab es vorher keine Probleme, hatte den OC nur zur Fehlersuche auf "Serie" zurück gesetzt um dieses Problem auszuschließen. Das hat nicht geholfen, es lag am Sata Kabel, Port oder Windows selbst was ich jetzt auch erneuert habe. Jetzt läuft alles wieder top. Danach ist mir eben aufgefallen, dass SWBF2 spielen ohne OC ging, mit OC schmiert er entweder beim Laden ab, oder im Spiel. Zudem kommen skurrile Fehler dazu, mit OC schafft er auf einmal nur noch 40fps. Das konnte ich beheben durch umstellen der Grafikeinstellungen, kurz auf hoch, dann wieder auf ultra. Dann hat das Spiel es wieder "verstanden" und ich hatte meine 100fps. Jedoch kommt es dann trotz hoher FPS zu sporadischen Rucklern oder das Spiel schmiert ab, wie gesagt nicht das ganze System! 

Alle anderen Spiele wie gewohnt problemlos.

Und zum zweiten frechen Kommentar, was ein OC mit einer SSD zu tun hat: Ich bin nicht dumm falls du das denkst und weiß sehr wohl dass dies nicht zusammen hängt. Die Ladeprobleme sprachen aber eben für einen SSD Defekt, oder eben Sata etc. Bis dato hatte ich dann auch nie was vom OC gesagt. Ebenso siehe Absatz davor, mit OC und ohne hatte mit dem vorherigen Problem nichts zu tun!


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Dezember 2017)

hell046 schrieb:


> Die Übertaktung war bis jetzt stabil. Wurde mit verschiedenen Programmen getestet, unter anderem natürlich Prime85 und lief auch schon seit Wochen im normalen Betrieb ohne Auffälligkeiten. Alle Spiele und Programme stellen keine Probleme dar. Erst seit dem SWBF2 gibt es Probleme. Aber eben auch keine Übertaktungstypischen Probleme für meinen Geschmack, sondern nur das Spiel crasht einfach. Wenns am OC liegt, müsste doch der ganze PC abschmieren? !



1.) Nur weil 1000 Programme stabil laufen bedeutet das nicht, dass das 1001ste es auch macht
2.) "Eine Anwendung crasht" ist das "übertaktungstypischste" was es nur geben kann. Warum gleich der PC abstürzen muss ist mir rätselhaft - das passiert nur wenns SEHR instabil ist. Auch Prime95 spuckt bei Instabilitäten nur Warnungen und Rundungsfehler aus und stoppt worker aber es stürzt weder das programm noch der PC ab. Wenn das passiert bist du WEIT von stabil entfernt!


----------



## hell046 (29. Dezember 2017)

Nun im Prinzip gebe ich dir Recht, Stabilität lässt sich nicht beweisen, Instabilität schon. Es ist nur etwas merkwürdig, dass nur dieses Programm Probleme macht. 

Ich habe jetzt mit verschiedenen Einstellungen gespielt. Cpu Takt runter und nochmal auf "Serie". Auf Serie sind mir dann ebenso diese Mikro Ruckler aufgefallen, aber weniger ausgeprägt. Ich bin dann wieder auf den höchsten OC und einem verminderten gegangen, keine Abstürze. Jedoch eben diese komischen Mikro Ruckler. 

Letzter Versuch war mal ohne Hyperthreading, Probleme sind damit gelöst. Läuft auf dem hohen Takt und Mikro Ruckler waren auch verschwunden. Für meinen Teil kann ich damit vorerst leben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Dezember 2017)

Das klingt eher nach einem Softwareproblem als einem Hardwarefehler. Wenn deaktiviertes SMT ("Hyperthreading" gibts seit 10+ Jahren nicht mehr) alle probleme beseitigt kann die Software/das Spiel offenbar nicht mit virtuellen CPUs umgehen.


----------



## hell046 (29. Dezember 2017)

Wundert mich ebenfalls, da in Tests gesagt wurde das Spiel skaliert gut mit mehr Kernen. Anscheinend kommt er aber mit den 12 Threads nicht klar, teilweise war die Cpu Auslastung auch nur auf wenigen Kernen verteilt. 

Vermute daher auch Software Probleme.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Dezember 2017)

Nur weil eine Software gut mit vielen kernen kann bedeutet das nicht dass sie zwischen physischen und virtuellen kernen gut unterscheiden kann.
Es kann durchaus sein, dass die Software auf nem physischen 8-Kerner ohne bzw. mit abgeschaltetem SMT sehr viel besser läuft als auf einem 4-kerner mit SMT - also deutlich schneller als das, was ein physischer 8-Kerner ohnehin schon schneller ist als ein 4+4er.


----------



## hell046 (2. Januar 2018)

Ich habe auch kaum das Gegenteil behauptet. In dem Test wurde aber explizit mit SMT getestet und das Spiel skalierte prächtig bis auf 6C/12T. Ab dort gab es keinen sonderlichen  Boost mehr. Da sollte ich also perfekt drin liegen. 

Egal, das eigentliche Thema hier ist abgeschlossen, läuft alles wieder wie es soll. Damit kann hier zu.

Ich bedanke mich nochmal für die hilfreichen Beiträge!


----------

